# Towing with diesel



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure I'd try to tow much more than 1000 anyway - small car with a unibody chassis = classic "tail wagging the dog" if the trailer becomes unstable.

Yeah, the transmission and engine could probably handle it though.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Adding a friction anti-sway bar to a trailer is an excellent way to control trailer drift, even on small trailers and especially when towing with a car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

YAH I HAVE THIS INSTALLED ON MY 18 FOOT CAMPER I TOW WITH MY JEEP ZJ AND ITS A HUGE HELP. 
https://www.etrailer.com/Weight-Distribution/Pro-Series/PS49903.html
I HAVE LOTS OF EXPERIENCE DRIVING 18 WHEELS AND TRAILERS SO I CAN KEEP THE CRUZE WITH A HEAVY TRAILER IN LINE JUST FINE, PLUS DRIVING SLOW IS GOOD FOR MPG AND STABILITY,PLUS COMMON SENSE IN LOAD DISTRIBUTION. I THINK WITH THE POWER TRAIN AND SLUSH BOX BEHIND, IT SHOULD BE OK


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dat caps lock key.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

lol sorry, here at work at Chevy CDK the service system only accepts upper case


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I really don't know the limitations of the chasis or the transmission (cooling capacity, etc), but just for reference, my 2009 Subaru Outback is rated to tow 2,700 lbs. with trailer brakes and 1,000 lbs. without trailer brakes. This is the same rating for all 4-cyl Outbacks MY's 2006-2012 (all same engine, but 4-speed 2006-2009 and CVT 2010-2012).

For comparison:

*Horsepower: *Outback - 170 CTD - 151
*Torque: * Outback - 170 CTD - 264
*Trans: * Outback - (2006-2009) 4-sp auto or 5-sp manual (2010-2012) CVT auto or 6-sp manual CTD - 6-speed auto
*Curb weight: *Outback - 3,350-3,550 depending on year/configuration CTD - 3,471 

(To note, if pulling with the CVT transmission, Subaru recommends changing tranny oil at 25,000 mile intervals)


In other words, weight and power wise, the CTD is just as capable if not moreso for pulling than the Outback, so if you had the proper equipment (mostly brakes and anti-sway), the CTD could probably pull a lot more than 1,000 lbs assuming the chasis and transmission cooling can handle it.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I would especially worry about tranny cooling. My ctd tranny runs at 225 without towing anything {empty]. If my duramax ran that warm towing nothing I would think something was wrong. Maybe we need a larger tranny cooler.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

tunes said:


> I would especially worry about tranny cooling. My ctd tranny runs at 225 without towing anything {empty]. If my duramax ran that warm towing nothing I would think something was wrong. Maybe we need a larger tranny cooler.


My 1.4T automatic rarely ever goes above 180-190F transmission temperature. Can take 30 miles or more of driving just to get that hot.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Daughter was questioning about pulling a trailer with her little 2015 2850 pound Kia Soul with a non-blown 1.6L engine. Rated at 2,000 pound maximum trailer weight and 200 pound tongue load. 

Bit surprise to learn this. Also can buy a bolt on hitch.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive towed 2000lbs with my diesel multiple times. Its a breeze and like you OP I operate heavy equipment and have moved said equipment for years so maybe it's not for everyone but if you have common sense and experience no big deal at all.

with amsoil in my tranny I don't worry about much, i have no plans to pull things up mountains for miles anytime soon


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Just say'n Transmission temperature/failure chart.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tunes said:


> Just say'n Transmission temperature/failure chart.


That chincy bar graph honestly means jack squat to me. Every single transmission is different. This transmission isn't grandpa's 4 speed auto in 1985, neither are the lubricants being used. The transmission temp should most likely match engine coolant temp under normal loads. Also every single modern auto runs over 200 degrees, I guess they ought to be failing left and right according to the chart.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the diesels have a dedicated transmission cooler. If that's true, they'll keep relatively cool under normal use but if you're going to tow with it, buy a quality fluid and change it every 45k miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> I think the diesels have a dedicated transmission cooler. If that's true, they'll keep relatively cool under normal use but if you're going to tow with it, buy a quality fluid and change it every 45k miles.


All auto Cruzen have one.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's good to know.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I believe we have a in radiator oil to water cooler but i don't think we have a oil to air cooler after the radiator cooler. I would really like to add one in so that i can keep temps as low as possible. Also here in Florida its flat so not all that much stress


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The transmission temp should most likely match engine coolant temp under normal loads. Also every single modern auto runs over 200 degrees, I guess they ought to be failing left and right according to the chart.


My duramax diesel trans runs 175F all day long, my 2004 cavalier only ever seen about 175-180F also. This is the exact same as the cruze 1.4T auto, my guess because GM used a trans not designed by them in the diesel its runs hotter. I've never seen any transmission temperatures match the coolant temperatures, typically they all run cooler.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would not mind letting u hail install my class 1 hitch for me and wire it up for trailer brakes but im worried that they will half you know what the job.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> My duramax diesel trans runs 175F all day long, my 2004 cavalier only ever seen about 175-180F also. This is the exact same as the cruze 1.4T auto, my guess because GM used a trans not designed by them in the diesel its runs hotter. I've never seen any transmission temperatures match the coolant temperatures, typically they all run cooler.


cool no experience with those vehicles my results have been different. Vw tdis with the dsg run hotter than coolant actually. Usually 200 to as high as 235 in city driving.

mazda 3 runs 220-230

it does seem most trucks run cooler, probably to give a window for it to rise under heavy duty demand

but then I find ecoboost fords run 195 to 205 tranny temps under normal use


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hence why quality synthetic fluids have become so important.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> I believe we have a in radiator oil to water cooler but i don't think we have a oil to air cooler after the radiator cooler. I would really like to add one in so that i can keep temps as low as possible. Also here in Florida its flat so not all that much stress


Air to air. Doesn't run through the radiator.

http://www.gmpartsonline.net/parts/...iteid=215055&vehicleid=377370&diagram=CC11087


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Vw tdis with the dsg run hotter than coolant actually. Usually 200 to as high as 235 in city driving.


So does the CTD. Just this weekend I did a 500 mile roadtrip in mostly 40-50 degree (F) ambient temps. After about two hours of driving at 70 mph on relatively flat freeway, I was scrolling through the ScanGauge and my water temp was 197 F and the transmission was at 212 F.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Air to air. Doesn't run through the radiator.
> 
> http://www.gmpartsonline.net/parts/2...iagram=CC11087


well i'll be darned. In most automotive world the OEM manufacturer cheap out and uses a oil to water in radiator cooler and that's it. Seeing that GM actually dedicated a real oil cooler to only the tranny and its a oil to air is very refreshing to see. Maybe once i get a scan gauge or a Edge Products 83830 CTS Insight Monitor ill see if temps climb more then id like and can add additional cooling if needed


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> well i'll be darned. In most automotive world the OEM manufacturer cheap out and uses a oil to water in radiator cooler and that's it. Seeing that GM actually dedicated a real oil cooler to only the tranny and its a oil to air is very refreshing to see. Maybe once i get a scan gauge or a Edge Products 83830 CTS Insight Monitor ill see if temps climb more then id like and can add additional cooling if needed


Yeah I was surprised too. Unfortunately the lines that connect to it are cheap and most start leaking pretty early (at least on the gassers - diesels might have a different line).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well im hoping it doesn't leak, if it does i may choose to upgrade to a bigger unit that's also bar and plate style while replacing the lines. Can never have too much cooling capacity.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Just curious what kind of loads diesel folks are towing?

I see on another thread BradHerr tows the famous Blue Gill Commander. I'm guessing that weighs in around 900 lbs including trailer. 

Anyone ever towed a pair of personal watercraft? How about a flatbed trailer? Or motorcycle trailer?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haven't done any towing with a trailer but I have had 4 people (1000lbs) and a trunk loaded with gear for a job in my car. Could tell they were there but car handled it awesome. I'd add more weight no problem.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Just curious what kind of loads diesel folks are towing?
> 
> I see on another thread BradHerr tows the famous Blue Gill Commander. I'm guessing that weighs in around 900 lbs including trailer.
> 
> Anyone ever towed a pair of personal watercraft? How about a flatbed trailer? Or motorcycle trailer?


 If I ever have time, I will try and get the Bluegill Commander weighed. I never really thought about how much it weighed, I’ve always just used the “seat of pants” feel and adjusted my driving to compensate. The boat doesn’t seem to bother the car too much. The aerodynamic drag is greater than the weight of the trailer. Pulling away from a stop there is little difference in acceleration. Once the car is up to highway speeds there is a higher drag that causes the car to scrub speed quickly when the throttle is lifted. As when towing anything, reduced performance is expected. Pulling out in front of traffic, stopping distance, cornering speed, fuel economy, ride comfort, changing lanes/evasive maneuvers, following distance, cruising speed and all aspects of driving have to be adjusted for based on what you are towing. I have seen ½ ton trucks hauling and towing way more than the designers ever imagine. Obviously, I am not saying the CTD will haul a loaded hay wagon on the interstate, but lowering your speed, planning ahead and using common sense will allow you to do a lot with the little car.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Adding a friction anti-sway bar to a trailer is an excellent way to control trailer drift, even on small trailers and especially when towing with a car.


This is probably the first or second post I ever made here on Cruzetalk, and it's one of the statements I back up the most. Trailer sway is no joke. An anti-friction sway bar can be added relatively cheaply and makes a world of difference on trailers that don't have trailer brakes. And if your trailer is heavy enough to have brakes you should be looking at a load distributing hitch set-up, but the Cruze shouldn't be towing nearly that much.
Less than $30 at walmart. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sway-Con...75035&wl11=online&wl12=17385938&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> well i'll be darned. In most automotive world the OEM manufacturer cheap out and uses a oil to water in radiator cooler and that's it. Seeing that GM actually dedicated a real oil cooler to only the tranny and its a oil to air is very refreshing to see. Maybe once i get a scan gauge or a Edge Products 83830 CTS Insight Monitor ill see if temps climb more then id like and can add additional cooling if needed


FYI, the Edge CTS does not display transmission temp, at least mine doesn't. Go with the Scan Gauge if you want that PID.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

An oil to water cooler may keep the temp a little higher, but it will also take out a lot more heat in a much smaller package than an air to oil. I could see that being an issue in a truck even though trucks have them too, but in a car I'm sure they just want the temp to be constant and use an appropriate oil for that temp. 

I haven't checked this thread in a while, the hitch was one of the first things I did and it's very handy. I use it mostly with a basket mounted to it for hauling coolers that won't fit in the trunk. One of these days I may haul the golf cart around, but do far I haven't had the need to do that. I'm sure the car will handle it just fine. If I remember correctly there was somewhere that they rated it to tow 2500lbs or so. The only issue I see is the need to be very careful with how the trailer is loaded so the tout get weight is correct. That makes a lot of difference no mater what you're towing with.


----------

